# Talk about overstocking!



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

Read about this on today's chinese newspaper so I went to research on it online.. and found this vid... talk about overstocking a tank!


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Somebody should build the worlds smallest bedroom.. and stuff him/her in it ... along with a few of their friends... LOL


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jonney_boy said:


> Somebody should build the worlds smallest bedroom.. and stuff him/her in it ... along with a few of their friends... LOL


They already have those in Japan and Hong Kong.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

What "bedroom" ?! I don't even know there is such a thing till I was a teenager. We had a family of 7 growing up in a little 10'x10' cube (not exactly when it is less that 8' high) complete with 5 industrial sewing machines and inventories - we were a luckier bunch.

Never even slept in my own bed until I moved to university residence when I was 21 

Seriously, I won't get too excited over the little tank. Someone is trying to create a record, not a sustainable system. Just like someone trying to stay awake for the longest record not trying to stay awake forever


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow. that tank looks really neat i want one!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Edarion said:


> Wow. that tank looks really neat i want one!


Isn't your current tank not much bigger than that? So instead of going bigger, you want to go smaller and smaller?


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Imagine the novelty factor though. 10/10 on novelty


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

This clip has been around for a while. It follows the tradition of Chinese song-bird cages - diminutive, decorative and pure tourture for the occupant. It's an 'art house' design based on human esthetics with no concession to the needs of the fish.

It's not just the size (small fish are hardly sessile, and need room to move) or that tiny fish are at the top of everyone's 'must eat' list and need places to hide. Designs like these promote the idea that betta cups, or goldfish in shoe heels (remember those from the seventies?) are appropriate ways to treat your pet.

A recent study on the Gulf Islands demonstrated that fear and the stress it invokes - the simple exposure to a predatory threat - can kill members of a prey species population as effectively as "teeth and claws". Like being on full time display...

If you want an apropriate occupant for that set up, try copepods. Even daphnia would fould it in a few days.

rant over


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

good rant...
It's cool, but just mean.
I'd like to know what the hell is wrong with people...... umm.... no, on second thought, I don't


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> ...goldfish in shoe heels (remember those from the seventies?)...


I remember Disco Stu from The Simspons having those, but I didn't know they actually existed, how cruel! lol...


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> I remember Disco Stu from The Simspons having those, but I didn't know they actually existed, how cruel! lol...


Most had plastic fish in them, but yes, there in front of my 17 year old eyes on the dancefloor was this.... ohoh, rant comming on, gotta go!


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

What type of fry were they?? Surely they just put them in for as long as the video was filmed?


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

wasn't there goldfish in the dancefloor at one of the cabaret's at Expo 86?


----------

